# Happy Birthday, Stinger!



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Hope you have a great day! :cheers:


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Happy B-Day!!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday Dana, I hope Dior and you are having a good day!


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

OMG! and i thought no one remembered my B-Day! i just found this thread today! :hammer: i'm still trying to pick my jaw up from the floor! THANK YOU SO MUCH you guys! this year was a bad year but thanx to you guys i know who my friends are now. wow! 

p.s. sorry for they delayed reply


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOOOO YOUUUUUU HAHA


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

looool thanx pantera  it's never too late i guess hehehe


----------

